# Building a Laptop



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

I have built a few computers and was wondering about trying to build a laptop. I am not really sure about doing this really. Is it very hard, and all. I am assuming you would buy a case which includes the monitor and all. Is it really cost effective, could I save as much as if I built a PC. Thanks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I honestly don't know of anyone who has done it. You might save some money, but IMO it is not worth it.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

building a laptop is possible,but you get a barebones unit.the only real things you have to do.is install the cpu,ram,and hard drive.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

I have found a website that might help you.

http://www.laptopadvisor.com/build-your-own-laptop.html

Jay:wave:


----------

